# Sponge filter sponge?



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I would like to have a dark colour sponge for making filters but I'm not sure exactly what to get. Or at least whatever colour for the tanks that dont have to look good.

Can anyone give me a product name that I can pick up at a standard store like Canadian Tire, Lowes, Home Depot, Rona, Walmart ect?

In the process of doing research to start breeding some fish and starting shrimp. Plan on using up to 20 gallon tanks and just need to know a sponge I can buy that is good and safe.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I believe none of the stores mentioned carry a sponge that is aquarium safe. Try to contact angelfins on this forum they may have some sponge or know where to purchase sponges.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I have used basic polyurethane sponge picked up from all sorts of places, generally, packing material. I have gray, and blue and white. I even used sponge from a blue J they used for the Blue Jays as a souvenir. What you want is basic open cell polysponge in whatever thickness you need, and it can be found in many places, including craft shops, fabric stores, furniture recoverers, and elsewhere.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Ebay has super cheap sponge filters. Dual sponge filters ($2 plus free shipping). 

Large sponge filters are about $10 plus free shipping. 

Ebay is the way to go.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Fwiw, the packages of multi coloured sponges at places like Canadian Tire are ok. 

But I'd guess 99% of their sponge products warn somewhere on the back not to use for aquariums. This one package, a cheap stack of variously coloured sponges is ok though. Just fugly colours !

I think you get, like, ten of them in a bag, stacked up. They are rectangular, about 2 inches thick, roughly the size you'd use for an insert in the larger sizes of Aqua Clear HOB filters, give or take. No warning about aquariums on them, and inside a filter, the colour makes no difference at all. Even as intank DIY sponge filters they would do for tanks that are not display tanks.


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

Fishyfishyfishy said:


> Ebay has super cheap sponge filters. Dual sponge filters ($2 plus free shipping).
> 
> Large sponge filters are about $10 plus free shipping.
> 
> Ebay is the way to go.


I have bought some on ebay. It took 3+ weeks to arrive, so you must be able to wait.


----------

